# Old fashioned things that are annoying



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2021)

Top sheets!    I'm sick of them, would rather have just a comforter as a top cover rather than a sheet + blanket + bedspread...all getting pulled in different directions.
A fitted bottom sheet, nice and simple, add a comforter and life is good!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Top sheets!    I'm sick of them, would rather have just a comforter as a top cover rather than a sheet + blanket + bedspread...all getting pulled in different directions.
> A fitted bottom sheet, nice and simple, add a comforter and life is good!


I recently donated several new top sheets to Goodwill, as there is a cover on the duvet.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2021)

Never a fan of the top sheet either,   I always preferred fitted bottom with just  my  Down comforters.
It's cool and comfortable  in hot weather.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 18, 2021)

Oh, I love my top sheet, especially in the summertime.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 18, 2021)

Just within the past 6 months have abandoned the top sheet and omg,what a timesaver when making the bed! Will never go back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2021)

No kid should have to grow up in a world without top sheets!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Top sheets!    I'm sick of them, would rather have just a comforter as a top cover rather than a sheet + blanket + bedspread...all getting pulled in different directions.
> *A fitted bottom sheet, nice and simple, add a comforter and life is good!*


That's all_ I _have...  the duvets are too warm even the summer ones, and I got fed  up trying to change duvet covers every wash day... so I decided the thin comforter in my already warm bedroom is plenty enough on my bed..

It's lightweight,  and pops into the washing machine and dryer , and is clean in an hour or 2..to put back on the bed..

I've got a slightly thicker one for winter... but bed making is a Breeze...


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 18, 2021)

I cannot live without a top sheet.  I do not want a comforter nor a blanket over me at all.  Sheet is all I need.


----------



## Chet (Aug 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Top sheets!    I'm sick of them, would rather have just a comforter as a top cover rather than a sheet + blanket + bedspread...all getting pulled in different directions.
> *A fitted bottom sheet*, nice and simple, add a comforter and life is good!


I hate a fitted bottom sheet. All I ever had shrunk and eventually ripped when installing on mattress. I grew up with a top sheet. Old dogs don't like new tricks. On hot summer nights, that's all I need.


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2021)

I hate duvet covers.  Wash day meant struggling to get it off and I finally gave up trying to put it back together.  DH had to do it, since it was his idea.  

On my queen bed I used a fitted bottom sheet and double size for the top. It’s easier with a less wide sheet.  Comforter or blanket on top and tucked in at the bottom.  It still looks neat by wash day.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 18, 2021)

Jules said:


> I hate duvet covers.  Wash day meant struggling to get it off and I finally gave up trying to put it back together.  DH had to do it, since it was his idea.
> 
> On my queen bed I used a fitted bottom sheet and double size for the top. It’s easier with a less wide sheet.  Comforter or blanket on top and tucked in at the bottom.  It still looks neat by wash day.


"On my queen bed I used a fitted bottom sheet and double size for the top."

I'll have to try that.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

I just bought 2 new sets of sheets for the twin beds in my spare room. My husband had a fit when he saw them because they were exactly like the ones on them. I had to explain to him that I bought them because they would match the comforter on them now. Then I politely said "STFU".


----------



## Colleen (Aug 18, 2021)

Hmmm....not sure I could do without a top sheet. I'm old and set in my ways....sometimes. We currently live in AZ and the air conditioner vent is right over our beds but we also have the ceiling fan on all night so when I'm having a hot flash...off goes the summer bedspread but I keep the top sheet over me. Then, when I "cool" off, I bring the bedspread back over me. I think I need to keep that top sheet.  This is probably more info than what you wanted...haha.


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2021)

I hate it when I spend the night in a hotel and there's no top sheet.  I'm a top sheet addict.  In the summer, that's all I need, and in the winter, I don't like the blanket or comforter touching me.  I love the feel of smooth cotton.


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2021)

For those that just use the comforter, how often do you wash them?

I have to wonder if we’re all describing the same thing when we say ‘comforter’.  Mine is soft but no way would it be soft enough to be against this delicate body.  

A duvet would be soft enough because the exterior is more like a sheet.  Without a cover, it doesn’t look finished, IMO.  When I washed the actual duvet, it was a colossal pain getting all the baffles equally balanced.


----------



## charry (Aug 18, 2021)

What is a comforter ?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 18, 2021)

Chet said:


> I hate a fitted bottom sheet. All I ever had shrunk and eventually ripped when installing on mattress. I grew up with a top sheet. Old dogs don't like new tricks. On hot summer nights, that's all I need.


I was with you there until I discovered bottom sheets that have elastic all the way around. Easy to get on and off and no tearing!


----------



## Wren (Aug 18, 2021)

charry said:


> What is a comforter ?


Like a duvet but can be easily washed and dosn’t need a cover


----------



## Wren (Aug 18, 2021)

I use a fitted bottom sheet with a top sheet only in summer, a duvet during the colder months


----------



## MrPants (Aug 18, 2021)

If you are ever looking to donate old sheets, duvets, blankets or comforters; check with your local animal shelter. They use them to put in cages for a nice warm place for animals to sleep. When I cleaned out my mother's house, I took bags and bags of them to a shelter. They were thrilled to get them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 18, 2021)

MrPants said:


> If you are ever looking to donate old sheets, duvets, blankets or comforters; check with your local animal shelter. They use them to put in cages for a nice warm place for animals to sleep. When I cleaned out my mother's house, I took bags and bags of them to a shelter. They were thrilled to get them.


And they don't last long, so shelters always need more of them.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 18, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Hmmm....not sure I could do without a top sheet. I'm old and set in my ways....sometimes. We currently live in AZ and the air conditioner vent is right over our beds but we also have the ceiling fan on all night so when I'm having a hot flash...off goes the summer bedspread but I keep the top sheet over me. Then, when I "cool" off, I bring the bedspread back over me. I think I need to keep that top sheet.  This is probably more info than what you wanted...haha.


LOL, I do that too! we don't have a ceiling fan, but my side of the bed is very close to the A/C. I often stick my feet out so that the cool air will hit them and it cools me down fast!


----------



## gloria (Aug 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "On my queen bed I used a fitted bottom sheet and double size for the top."
> 
> I'll have to try that.


Ill also try that.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 18, 2021)

I sleep in a hammock, no sheet!  And it's comforting.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2021)

Need my top sheet…never have been without one. We bought some fitted sheets from Amazon and they are the softest sheets we’ve ever owned. So comfy and cool. The sheet, A/C set at 75 and the ceiling fan running make for a very comfy room at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2021)

MrPants said:


> If you are ever looking to donate old sheets, duvets, blankets or comforters; check with your local animal shelter. They use them to put in cages for a nice warm place for animals to sleep. When I cleaned out my mother's house, I took bags and bags of them to a shelter. They were thrilled to get them.


That's a good idea because here , regardless if the duvet is  as clean as a whistle  or new and unused   (albeit not still in it's original packaging) the charity shops won't take them as donations.. it's such a waste, so when I'm getting rid of mine I'll call around  the animal shelters and kennels and ask if they need any


----------



## Nathan (Aug 18, 2021)

Wren said:


> charry said:
> 
> 
> > What is a comforter ?
> ...


I didn't know exactly what a duvet was, read up on duvets on Wikipedia.      I think a comforter would fill-the-bill, maybe a heavy one for winter and a lighter one for summer.
I'll check with the wife, then start looking...on Amazon.


----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2021)

I googled Comforters ! ,  the only difference is a Duvet is used with a cover (similar to a plillow slip) which can be removed and washed easily instead of washing the whole thing

I use a heavier Duvet in winter and have an assortment of Duvet covers with matching pillow slips and fitted under sheets


----------



## timoc (Aug 19, 2021)

charry said:


> What is a comforter ?


I used to be a comforter, and I would be again, if Nora from over the road would let me 'comfort-her'.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> I used to be a comforter, and I would be again, if Nora from over the road would let me 'comfort-her'.


shouldn't your name really be Compo ?


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I sleep in a hammock, no sheet!  And it's comforting.


A matelot in a former life?
Top sheets, bottom sheets, duvets, comforters, who cares, as long as it's loud and proud?


----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2021)

Lovely bed set, I don’t want to hijack Nathan’s thread so see my new one called, Duvets, Comforters etc.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> A matelot in a former life?
> Top sheets, bottom sheets, duvets, comforters, who cares, as long as it's loud and proud?
> View attachment 179376


Aye, aye! Not former but earlier in this one.


----------



## charry (Aug 19, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> A matelot in a former life?
> Top sheets, bottom sheets, duvets, comforters, who cares, as long as it's loud and proud?
> View attachment 179376


Lovely bedset horseless........exactly the same as my shower curtain and towels lol


----------



## charry (Aug 19, 2021)

Wren said:


> Like a duvet but can be easily washed and dosn’t need a cover


Thanks wren x


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Top sheets!    I'm sick of them, would rather have just a comforter as a top cover rather than a sheet + blanket + bedspread...all getting pulled in different directions.
> A fitted bottom sheet, nice and simple, add a comforter and life is good!


Same here. I hate getting tangled up in those stupid top sheets.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

Hand held can openers are not what they used to be. I'm thinking of getting an electric one. The handheld always manages to slip somehow and it quits cutting open the lid. Gotta play with it to get into it. It's too much of a hassle anymore.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 19, 2021)

Top sheet only until winter time if you can call Houston winter cold. If I get a chill no matter how brief I usually have a cold for a few days.
The one thing I hate about hotels/motels is trying to undo the top sheet that is as tight as the skin on a sausage


----------



## Nathan (Aug 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hand held can openers are not what they used to be. I'm thinking of getting an electric one. The handheld always manages to slip somehow and it quits cutting open the lid. Gotta play with it to get into it. It's too much of a hassle anymore.


Just yesterday my wife mentioned wanting to get an electric can opener, as she was struggling with the manual opener.   we used to have an electric opener that had a knife sharpener as well.  It died, but we never thought to replace it...

mmm, Amazon!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

Box graters


----------



## Nathan (Aug 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Box graters


Yes, those are horrible.  The only thing worse is a:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Box graters


I know I probably shouldn't but I just buy ready  grated cheese now , can't be doing with the faff of grating cheese then washing the grater afterwards...


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

Those things make me cringe.  Twice I’ve grated the outside of my thumb.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 19, 2021)

Queen fitted bottom and queen top sheet and 2 pillow cases. (they are a set when I buy them). I usually don't make the bed, hubby does. We have a duvet on top because hubby gets cold??? Ok, I do have the air conditioner on and turn off when I go to bed. I gave up comforters ages ago and like my summer duvet and I have a heavier one for winter.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

In Summer I use a top sheet, but not any other time of the year.


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

A historical story of nonsense from my first year of high school. Also an example of how BS spreads.  One of the popular kids said that ‘nice young guy’ was a Russian communist because his parents didn’t permit sheets on the bed.  He had Russian heritage, probably with his grandparents.  Years later learning about duvets, I deduced that this is what they had.  Moral of the story - teenagers can be jerks based on nonsense.  And being naive teens, we listened to the alpha folks.  

NYG turned out fine because he had scholastic skills.  Wonder if he ever knew about this BS.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hand held can openers are not what they used to be. I'm thinking of getting an electric one. The handheld always manages to slip somehow and it quits cutting open the lid. Gotta play with it to get into it. It's too much of a hassle anymore.


I bought a really nice one from Bed Bath and Beyond about a year ago, and it's still working well.

Although, there are times when my hands hurt and I wish I had an electric one.  Thinking Walmart.


----------



## charry (Aug 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know I probably shouldn't but I just buy ready  grated cheese now , can't be doing with the faff of grating cheese then washing the grater afterwards...


The only trouble, with cheese ready grated, is that I find it doesn’t last long , before going mouldy


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

I love using a top sheet.  

I don't care for electric can openers but found this manual to be the very best ever.  One in the RV and one in the house.  Bought them at least five years ago after doing a deep research dive on manual can openers.  It's heavy weight, easy to crank, made in the US (imagine that!) and does exactly what it's supposed to do: open cans.  They're as good today as the day I bought them.   

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071OUJDQ/?tag=cb-040430-20


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Box graters


I still use mine to make cabbage salad for special occasions because my mother did.

The rest of the time I buy a bag of shredded cabbage.

I like to think that my mother would approve.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I love using a top sheet.
> 
> I don't care for electric can openers but found this manual to be the very best ever.  One in the RV and one in the house.  Bought them at least five years ago after doing a deep research dive on manual can openers.  It's heavy weight, easy to crank, made in the US (imagine that!) and does exactly what it's supposed to do: open cans.  They're as good today as the day I bought them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071OUJDQ/?tag=cb-040430-20


I have that same can opener and it's still in use after 30+ years.  I've bought at least 2 electric ones during that time but neither was as easy to use or reliable as the old manual one.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2021)

@StarSong I have a similar one in the RV.  If I’m correct about it being the one I bought when we originally stocked it, the opener is 25 years old.  DH likes an electric can opener though there’s no logic for that because I can’t recall the last time he opened a can.  My original electric one was mounted under the cabinet, this one gets tucked away in a cupboard.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I love using a top sheet.
> 
> I don't care for electric can openers but found this manual to be the very best ever.  One in the RV and one in the house.  Bought them at least five years ago after doing a deep research dive on manual can openers.  It's heavy weight, easy to crank, made in the US (imagine that!) and does exactly what it's supposed to do: open cans.  They're as good today as the day I bought them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071OUJDQ/?tag=cb-040430-20


We have one very similar to that, works well.  However, my wife is having trouble with using it, due to stiffness/weakness in her hands.
I'm probably going to buy this Hamilton Beach electric can opener from Amazon: Hamilton-Beach-76606ZA


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I have that same can opener and it's still in use after 30+ years.  *I've bought at least 2 electric ones during that time but neither was as easy to use or reliable as the old manual one.*


Exactly.  Plus electrics are a pain for large, heavy cans.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> For those that just use the comforter, how often do you wash them?
> 
> I have to wonder if we’re all describing the same thing when we say ‘comforter’.  Mine is soft but no way would it be soft enough to be against this delicate body.
> 
> A duvet would be soft enough because the exterior is more like a sheet.  Without a cover, it doesn’t look finished, IMO.  When I washed the actual duvet, it was a colossal pain getting all the baffles equally balanced.


That was my question too...I love the feel of my comforter but it is so much easier to wash a top sheet than a comforter or duvet...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> That was my question too...I love the feel of my comforter but it is so much easier to wash a top sheet than a comforter or duvet...


My  summer comforter is so lightweight, ( the winter one is just slightly more bulky)  it just comes off and into the wash much like a top sheet.. in fact I can even wash other things alongside it in the washing machine.. and then pop it into the dryer for a little while and it's done and back on the bed in less than 2 hours... 



https://www.amazon.co.uk/VEEYOO-Duv...nements=p_72:419153031&rnid=419152031&sr=8-53


----------

